# Wet Owls



## coastalconn (Mar 27, 2017)

The long crappy winter is finally coming to an end.  I've been trying to pull myself out of hibernation, but the weather just isn't cooperating.  I managed to find a new family of Great Horned owls and photographed them in the rain/fog today.  Ospreys seem to be about a week behind schedule and only a few are around.  Anyways, thanks for looking and comments welcome..

1 Baby



Wet Baby Owl 3_27 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2 Momma 



Mamma Owl 3_27 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Wet Mamma Owl 3_27 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Wet Mamma Owl 2 3_27 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5 Pappa - He was more of a documnetary style as you can see Momm's wing on the left. Just happy to see the whole family doing well...



Pappa Owl 3_21 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice set they look to be a different colour then most great horned owls


----------



## kap55 (Mar 27, 2017)

Fantastic work - from capture to output.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2017)

Excellent set.  Mama seems to be pretty sure that you could substitute for a mouse if necessary!


----------



## speedintc (Mar 27, 2017)

the third one is my favorite, the intense look into the eyes is awesome.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 27, 2017)

Great set! My favorite is number one.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice shots! Now you need to give me said location so I can accomplish one of my goals for the year :-D


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2017)

Good shooting, as we've come to expect from you.


----------



## goooner (Mar 28, 2017)

Excellent, as always. Hope to get an owl this season.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 28, 2017)

Excellent set.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 28, 2017)

Great set. I feel so bad for that baby!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 28, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## baturn (Mar 28, 2017)

Great set!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 28, 2017)

Great set, love number 3 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## greybeard (Mar 28, 2017)

You are the man!


----------



## BrentC (Mar 29, 2017)

Fantastic set!


----------



## BillM (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm not sure it's time to come out of hibernation yet Kris, I saw plenty of snow today 

But great shots as always


----------

